# Intro thread



## mollz (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi! I just wanted to introduce myself! I randomly found this site looking on forums to post on, and it looks pretty cool here from what I can tell. I like to talk about marriages and other relationships. :smthumbup:

Anyway, a little about me I am 24 and have been married about a year and a half. I am a full time graduate student getting a masters in special education. My husband is 27 and he works at a preschool, and he is also working on getting his second masters in secondary ed. So, we are a very busy couple, haha!

We don't have kids and don't plan on it for awhile, but we rescued a dog before we got married. Her name is Princess and she is a 7 year old boarder collie mix.

That's me in a nutshell. Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm fresh meat.....



I mean.... Hello... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome mollz... lots of good folk here. 

Something new to learn every day.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Mollz welcome!

Dont let Gaia scare you she is a riot!

Someone named after mother earth cant be all bad, :cat:



Edited to add: "T" on the end of can, its amazing what a difference one letter can make!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

